# Health news 4th March 2011



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2011)

1st March 2011 - Poor diagnosis and ineffective treatment are putting people in England and Scotland at risk of early death from diabetes, according to a study. Researchers tried to find out the reason behind such failings in seven countries. They looked at how the health services of England, Scotland, the US, Colombia, Iran, Mexico and Thailand dealt with diabetes.

http://www.webmd.boots.com/diabetes...fective-diabetes-treatment-puts-lives-at-risk 

*Call for nursery menu guidelines to promote healthy lifestyles*
Children under five should be given nationally agreed meal menus when in regulated childcare to ensure they receive sufficient nutrition, according to a government-backed report. Getting children to help lay tables, use knives and forks and behave sociably could also help cut the number of "fussy eaters" in later life, the Advisory Panel of Food and Nutrition in Early Years recommends.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2011/mar/04/nursery-menu-guidelines-health

*GPs 'get too much performance pay' for meeting targets*
GPs are getting too much in performance-related pay, says an expert who helped create the system. Professor Martin Roland, from Cambridge University, was a key adviser when the GP contract was drawn up in 2004.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12620086

*Medicine labels to be made clearer*

Familiar phrases on medicine labels are likely to change after a report claimed some of them were confusing. The study was commissioned by the British National Formulary, the textbook used by pharmacists, doctors and nurses for drug information.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12643426

*Tomatoes combat killer diseases - and are even more potent when cooked*
Eating tomatoes can help reduce the risk of cancer, osteoporosis and cardiovascular disease, scientists have revealed. Not only that but cooked or processed tomatoes are actually better for you than raw ones.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...mbat-heart-disease-cancer--potent-cooked.html


----------

